# Which is Best?Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Ultra–portable Drive or WD My Passport??



## Ashutosh2000 (Feb 20, 2011)

I want to buy a 1TB portable hard drive..i have two options to choose from...Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Ultra–portable Drive and WD My Passport SE ..
I want to know pros and cons of both the drives and also the price...
I m going to buy from Ahmedabad, Gujarat...So do suggest me the best deal available...

Thnx..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 20, 2011)

GoFlex has the advantage of upgrading to USB 3.0 or eSATA if you want more speed (by buying respective adapters) so yes, I would go with GoFlex.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 20, 2011)

for seagate go flex

price for 1TB would be around - rs5600
and USB3.0 adaptor - 2k(if for mobo supports USB3.0) otherwise 4.4k


----------



## choudang (Feb 23, 2011)

i am with WD


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

Ashutosh2000 said:


> I want to buy a 1TB portable hard drive..i have two options to choose from...Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Ultra–portable Drive and WD My Passport SE ..
> I want to know pros and cons of both the drives and also the price...
> I m going to buy from Ahmedabad, Gujarat...So do suggest me the best deal available...
> 
> Thnx..



for performance i cant blame Seagate.
But for RMA service & warranty its a shame....

buy WD for their better RMA support believe me...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah Seagate RMA is really poor.. but performance wise seagate go flex is better.. and provide future upgradation to usb3.0..


----------

